
What Happens When You Become an Overnight Millionaire? - thescribbblr
https://marker.medium.com/what-really-happens-when-you-become-an-overnight-millionaire-acac42990175
======
systemtest
I would probably buy a small sustainable off-grid home out in the country. And
use the rest to invest in ecological startups, give mortgages for other
sustainable homes and lobby government into making it easier to people to
lower their carbon footprint.

I wouldn't move to a tax-dodge state and buy a mansion, a Ferrari and staff.

------
dvko
This almost reads like a joke. Rough up your life by carrying your own
groceries and not flying first class? Really?

And yeah, the mansion in a state specificially chosen to pay as little tax as
possible plus accompanying Ferrari and staff will surely help in finding
someone who's going to love him for who he is rather than for his money...

~~~
TFortunato
Hey, after reading "Skin in the game", he showed he had what it takes by
staying on to layoff 40 employees before retiring to that 9000 sq ft,
multimillion dollar home. Real working class hero!

